
What government gets right in tech, according to the head of the patent office - Libertatea
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/08/21/what-government-gets-right-in-tech-according-to-the-head-of-the-patent-office/
======
hydrogen18
From the article

> Their decisions are not driven by "what is right for me and my industry at
> this time, or this quarter as I try to hit my quarterly or yearly financial
> targets."

This woman has a Ph.D. in bullshit. The government and its employees are no
different than any organization. They look out for their own first, everyone
elses needs come second.

